# MacBook log in problems



## Neilb84 (Aug 26, 2012)

I have to view the site on my iPhone and can prove annoying when looking at pics ect , when I go to log in on my mac it takes the password then says its redirecting me back to the page I want to view but then takes me back to log in again 
Any ideas 
Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Neil, Usually a cookie prob, click link plenty to read but may be of help, if a Mac user doesn't reply soon.
viewtopic.php?f=30&t=242367
Hoggy.


----------



## Neilb84 (Aug 26, 2012)

I tried the cookie thing the other day and it didnt work, done it then and now it works

Thanks for the link

Neil


----------

